# GC surf 8/15



## GC Since73 (Jun 3, 2012)

I think I see now why not many people are posting. Hit the surf this morning and got a nice whiting right off the bat. After that it was constant sea robbins and pin fish. I don't think I have ever caught that many sea robbins. I got a couple of small pompano. I could catch whiting when they bit first. Ended up keeping three for dinner. The rest were smaller than I like to keep. I used shrimp and mullet I caught yesterday along with some sand flea fish bites. I hoped the mullet would stay on longer but the trash fish were hitting anything. Beautiful morning and I caught more than I would have at work. Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

At least you got a chance to wet a line. Thanks for the report. Glad you enjoyed the morning.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

They actually crushed nice bull whiting on the pier yesterday for a bit, saw some nice 2-3 pound spanish on live mullet. 
I caught a short red.

Least you went fishing today. I worked


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Which pier did you fish RJ?


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

abass105 said:


> Which pier did you fish RJ?


State park


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

I have heard that things have really changed at Springmaid.


----------



## pmcdaniel (Nov 13, 2013)

Water is really warm right now. When it gets back under 80 things will start to pick up again.


----------

